# So You Think You Can Shoot?



## BlackArcher (Jun 10, 2010)

Well forget what they say... 
Go ahead!
Try this at home!

<object width="500" height="405"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PGgbc03pTYY&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PGgbc03pTYY&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="500" height="405"></embed></object>​
Yeah! You saw right! It's a HOYT!​


----------



## red1691 (Jun 10, 2010)

I guess you can say That's One Bad APPLE!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2010)

Not bad. I`d like to see him go up against Byron Ferguson though.


----------



## young gunna (Jun 10, 2010)

I thought I could keep up with him til he did the falling apple!


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 10, 2010)

i was NOT impressed until he hit the falling apple!!  that took some practice...it was a big apple, lol


----------



## tbrown913 (Jun 10, 2010)

i wasnt impressed till the last shot.  anyone else notice how much he wobbles the bow!


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah! I had the same thoughts... He shakes alot...


----------



## LanceColeman (Jun 10, 2010)

It's not so much as a shake as he seems to start raising the bow right before release.

Again I concur with the rest of the crowd... up until the last shot it was just..well.. OK. The last shot was some very impressive timing.


----------



## chewy32 (Jun 10, 2010)

Any one can shoot a balloon at 10 yards lol na the apple took some practice..


----------



## flatwoodsbowhunter (Jun 10, 2010)

There was a good special on the History Channel a few nights ago. A guy hit a droplet of water from 10-15 yards away with a recurve. The apple was impressive, but I think a droplet of water had that beat.


----------



## stuckbuck (Jun 11, 2010)

He wobbled BAD, he didn't anchor consistent, he had a death grip on the bow but he shot great!!! lol


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 11, 2010)

Drive Bye's on the way up!  
This just proves the point one can shoot fair with poor form...


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jun 11, 2010)

i see he too knows the color of pain


----------



## benellisbe (Jun 11, 2010)

I enjoy watching Arrow Afflication.  Chris Brackett makes some amazing shots from time to time. The other night he shot 32 or 30 balloons in the same fashion as the video above.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 12, 2010)

Dude had a little Captain Morgan in him. I love the way he came out and posed. E, you need that vest and learn to pose like that.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 12, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> Dude had a little Captain Morgan in him. I love the way he came out and posed. E, you need that vest and learn to pose like that.



Nah! "B" I got my own "B" Stance.. & Theme Music..  Feel me!

"All I Do is win, win, win, no matter what.
Got your money on my mind and  I never get enough.
And when I step up to the tournament,
Everybody hands goes up, goes up, goes up
And they stay there ! And they say yeah!
And they stay there. And they all pay!"

Cause I'm the SPANKA

Daily Double: "What is the color of PAIN?"
Ans: "Black and Blue Baby"

"


----------



## reylamb (Jun 12, 2010)

flatwoodsbowhunter said:


> There was a good special on the History Channel a few nights ago. A guy hit a droplet of water from 10-15 yards away with a recurve. The apple was impressive, but I think a droplet of water had that beat.



That was Byron Ferguson with his longbow.


----------



## crazy guy at Treetop (Jun 24, 2010)

Has nobody noticed the arrow flight out of this bow? Is this normal for a hoyt?


----------



## LUCKYLAMB912 (Jun 30, 2010)

Looked like he has some issues with arrow flight........... may not be spined right letting it tail whip and wobble! Just my thoughts.


----------

